# Sticky  FIDO FINDER



## Starsmom

In a couple of other threads I have mentioned this website. I cannot help but think some of these fluffs are lost from their real owners who are desperate to find them. It covers the US and Canada. This free site allows owners, good samaritans, rescue groups, and shelters to register. Some of these babies have a reward (up to $6000!) which could be used for the rescuing of others. Please take a look at it, register your love ($8.00 charge for tag), and pass this on to any shelter or rescue group you know of. Thanks! :biggrin: 



http://www.fidofinder.com/ 

Could this be pinned please?


----------



## theboyz

That is a great site!!! Made me so sad looking at the lost Maltese.


----------



## madden

Thanks for the site Marsha. 

This just breaks my heart that so many owners have lost their pups. I pray for them :heart:

*I definitely think this should be pinned!!!!!!*


----------

